
Coronavirus: Why everyone was wrong – Back to Reason - mrfusion
https://medium.com/@vernunftundrichtigkeit/coronavirus-why-everyone-was-wrong-fce6db5ba809
======
jjgreen
Seems peculiar that a "former director of the Institute for Immunology at the
University of Bern, a biologist and professor emeritus" would use
"coronaviri".

~~~
drKarl
Coronaviri is the plural of coronavirus. The virus that causes the Covid-19
disease is the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which is a virus of the type Coronavirus.
That means, there are other virus which are Coronavirus, hence if you want to
refer to them as a group it would be correct to say coronaviri. If you re-read
the article now knowing that coronaviri is the plural of coronavirus, you'll
see every time it refers to coronaviri it is in plural (i.e. "is related to
other coronaviri")

~~~
jjgreen
[https://www.thoughtco.com/what-is-the-plural-of-
virus-112199](https://www.thoughtco.com/what-is-the-plural-of-virus-112199)

~~~
drKarl
It makes sense. I like to use datum as singular of data(or a piece of data),
although I know data is also correct. So if anything it would be virus-vira,
and not virus-viri, so coronavirus-coronavira. When I was in high school I
remember visiting sites with tutorials and info on hacking and they had
H/P/C/V/A (Hacking/Phreaking/Cracking/Virii/Anarchy) so it was using Virii as
plural of virus (computer virus), so that stuck in my mind.

~~~
jjgreen
It's a natural and common extrapolation, but not one that I'd expect to see
from a scientist, particularly a biologist. I can't see the original article
due to the paywall, but I understand the the German plural is _Viruses_ , as
in English. All very odd.

------
bE9a3S5So8igd3
Counter-narrative. Flagged!

